# Moving to Silver Coast



## cwaites (Sep 8, 2010)

Hi 

I plan to move out to Portugal next year and would like some information, contacts, tips and advice on finding a property to rent for around 6 months initially. Can anyone recommend good property agents who deal in rentals and sales.

My first message as I have only just registered!

Carol


----------



## PETERFC (Apr 3, 2009)

*Reply*



cwaites said:


> Hi
> 
> I plan to move out to Portugal next year and would like some information, contacts, tips and advice on finding a property to rent for around 6 months initially. Can anyone recommend good property agents who deal in rentals and sales.
> 
> ...


Hi Carol

First let me welcome you to the Forum and i hope it helps you.

There is a link below to a page of tips that i am sure you will find helpful. 

If you go to the bottom of the page you are able to go back over pages of questions and you should find lots that can help. Also give the Forum a clue as to where to intend to look as there are many members all over the country.

Good luck

Peter

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/po...s-living-portugal/17054-tips-home-buyers.html


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Hi Carol,
I find properties for people to buy and rent on the Silver coast. If I can be of any help to you, please let me know.
James


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

You will get a much better deal with local knowledge than you will get on any of the holiday sites.
Silvers has all the contact necessary and immense knowlege of the silver coast area so get in touch with him.
He will help you on a personal level....not a professional one


----------



## silvers (Sep 22, 2008)

Geckoportugal pay for their advertising, if you wish to do the same I am sure that Veronica will be happy to help you with that.


----------

